# Thick residue in the bottom of pasturizer



## Diane Emmich (Jul 25, 2017)

Not exactly sure what is going on with one of my goats. When pouring the milk out of the pasturizer, there is a thick, almost mucus-like, white residue at the bottom of the pasturizer. I am pretty sure I know which goat it is. She had mastitis earlier this year and her left teat never recovered. I'm thinking it is maybe her. Any thoughts of what I should be doing? Possibly retreat her? Thanks!


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I would do a culture on that doe's milk and see if she has subclinical mastitis. It can be sneaky. Then you would know if she's the culprit or if it could be someone else. I would probably run a culture on a mixed sample, too, just to see what's up.


----------

